# Eis unters Notebook legen empfehlenswert ? :)



## MagicMerlin22 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich habe ein Dell xps 17 und es ist ein genial Notebook! Sehr leise... bis man anfängt zu Spielen!
Gut, das ist bei jedem Notebook so, aber wenn man mal ohne Sound spielt ist es schon nervend wenn der grosse Lüfter anspringt!
Ein Freund von mir unterbindet dies / minimiert es, inderm er Eis in ein Tuch einwickelt und unter den Lappi legt 
Ich wollte euch fragen, was am effektivsten und ungefährlichsten ist, und ob es noch andere gute Tippps gibt 
Gruss MErlin


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich würd das definitiv nicht empfehlen, nicht dass da noch was durch Kondenswasser stirbt.

Es gibt ein paar relativ leise Luftkühler für Laptops.
Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst, hilfts aber auch ein wenig, das NB irgendwie erhöht zu legen, z.B. auf 2 Bücher, sodass es mehr Luft von unten bekommt.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (24. Januar 2012)

Okay danke


----------



## milesdavis (24. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch Notebook-Kühler, wo man das Gerät draufstellt. Hier ist ein Modell von Zalman.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Januar 2012)

Notebook-Kühler haben wir übrigens in der Ausgabe 07/2011 getestet, in der Ausgabe 08/2011 findet sich dann noch ein Nachtest eines Produkts. Du kannst mal schauen, ab welchen Temperaturen (auslesen z.B. mit Core Temp/GPU-Z) der Lüfterlärm zunimmt. NB-Kühler haben bei unserem Gaming-Notebook für bis zu ca. 5 °C niedrigere Chiptemperaturen gesorgt - möglicherweise würde eine vergleichbare Absenkung reichen, um der Dell-Lüftersteuerung ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. Ein getestetes Modell in Form einer Unterlage bewirkt sogar ohne Lüfter eine sehr geringe Temperaturabsenkung.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (24. Januar 2012)

Leider habe ich die Ausgabe nicht, kann man die anschauen/Nachbestellen...
Danke für die Info


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Also ich würd das definitiv nicht empfehlen, nicht dass da noch was durch Kondenswasser stirbt.
> 
> Es gibt ein paar relativ leise Luftkühler für Laptops.
> Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst, hilfts aber auch ein wenig, das NB irgendwie erhöht zu legen, z.B. auf 2 Bücher, sodass es mehr Luft von unten bekommt.


 
Kondenswasser kann sich nur bilden, wenn warme Luft auf kaltes trifft - in dem Fall wird die Luft aber erst gekühlt und kommt dann ins heiße Notebook. Kondensation gibt es nur auf dem Eis selbser -> komplett ungefährlich (solange man das Eis nicht oben drauf legt  )
Aber effizient ist war anderes.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (24. Januar 2012)

Okay danke


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Januar 2012)

Nachbestellen ist hier möglich: https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/heftbestellung/monatsausgaben.html
Getestet haben wir die hier aufgeführten Geräte sowie im Nachtest (08/2011) dieses Produkt: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich an deiner Stelle aber erst einmal versuchen, herauszufinden, wie die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert. Möglicherweise gibt es (Software-)Lösungen, die das Problem etwas lindern und von anderen Nutzern der Baureihe bereits erfolgreich getestet wurden. Häufig hilft es bereits, den Freiraum zwischen NB-Unterseite und Tisch zu erhöhen, sodass die warme Luft entweichen kann und sich nicht unter dem Gerät ansammelt - mit diesem Trick arbeiten auch einige NB-Kühler.


----------

